# 1986 Nissan 720 NON-HARDBODY Cold while driving



## 1986Nissan720 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a 1986 Nissan 720 non-hardbody, 4x4, 2.4L z24 motor, carburated, 5 speed. While it is sitting in my driveway it warms up fine no matter the outside temp. But as soon as I start driving when the outside temp is around 50 or below the engine temp drops to full cold and the heater, obvously, stops blowing hot air. When it gets to full cold the chock kicks back in and tries to warm the engine again. If i pull over the engine temp will get back to normal in about 10-15 min (normal warm up time). I know the therostat could be stuck open (according to other forums and just common knowledge) but i was wondering if there are any other possible culprits. thank you.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

fan clutch is bad


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds more like a stuck open thermostat issue that a faulty fan clutch.


----------

